# Bρέχει... ηλιοτράγουδα



## nevergrown (May 14, 2011)

Στο νησάκι Ρευνιόν ο ήλιος δύει αργά... (και σε ρυθμούς κρεόλ)

Clip Selio - Mon Soleil






Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Chaque soir quand mi rève la nuit , mi war ou
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Y fo mi di a ou , depui le jour ou nou la croise a nou
Ke na eu un changement en moi la pa rivé depuis longtemps
Mo kèr la y tremble , mon kèr la y danse , oui li balance

Y fo mi di a ou , k'importe la façon don ou lé habillé
Meme pa makillé , y fé a mwin touzour ou meme l'effet
Mo kèr la y tremble , mon kèr la y danse , oui li balance

Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Chaque soir quand mi rève la nuit , mi war ou
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , laisse a mwin in' sèl chanss' dèt dan ou kèr
Lamour ke mi ressen li grandi , jour après jour
Y fo mi tente , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Chaque soir quand mi rève la nuit , mi war ou
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Y fo mi di a ou , ek ou mi lé pré a tout partagé
Ou va allé voyazé
Diner , soirée resto en amouré
Plein d'joli bouquet y attend' a ou le soir kan ou va rentrer
Y fo mi di a ou , meme si ou rejète a mwin
Mi en voudra pa ou
Cey en silence que ma pleur dan mon coin
Solman avec le temps , ma remète a mwin lentement

Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Chaque soir quand mi rève la nuit , mi war ou
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , laisse a mwin in' sèl chanss' dèt dan ou kèr
Lamour ke mi ressen li grandi , jour après jour
Y fo mi tente , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , laisse a mwin in' sèl chanss' dèt dan ou kèr
Lamour ke mi ressen li grandi , jour après jour
Y fo mi tente , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , sèt tout les jours mi pense mon lumière
Chaque soir quand mi rève la nuit , mi war ou
Mwin lé fou dou , fo mi chante , y fo mi di a ou

Oulé mon soleil , laisse a mwin in' sèl chanss' dèt dan ou kèr .. Jour apres jour


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2011)

Placebo, Battle for the Sun


----------



## nevergrown (May 14, 2011)

MI SOL - JESSE Y JOY 






Eres el regalo que nunca pedi
La porcion de cielo que no mereci
Todos mis anhelos se han cumplido en ti
Y no quiero perderte no lo quiero asi

Te deje y tan sola me senti sin ti
Y no quiero de nuevo estar asi, asi
Tomame en tus brazos soy parte de ti
soy parte de ti
soy parte de ti

Eres mi sol luz, calor y vida para mi
Eres tu mi sol estrella que a mi vida sustento
Eres tu mi sol

Lo que quiero ahora es perderme en ti
Y ser envuelta en todo lo que eres tu
Ser envuelta en todo lo que eres tu

Te deje y tan sola me senti sin ti
Y no quiero de nuevo estar asi, asi
Tomame en tus brazos soy parte de ti
soy parte de ti

Eres mi sol luz, calor y vida para mi
Eres tu mi sol estrella que a mi vida sustento
Eres tu mi sol (x2)

Eres el regalo que nunca pedi
La porcion de cielo que* no mereci*


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 14, 2011)

Here Comes the Sun


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 14, 2011)

Sun is Shining


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 14, 2011)

Sunny (or kinda) :cheek:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2011)

Sonne, _Rammstein_


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
Sun Is Still Shining - Moody Blues






The sun is still shining, look at the view The moon is still dining, with me and you
Now that we're out here, open your heart To the universe, of which we're a part

Everything's turning, turning around See with you mind, leave your body behind
Now that we're out here, open your heart To the universe, of which we're a part
But if you want to play Stay right back on earth Waiting for rebirth

The sun is still shining, look at the view The moon is still dining, with me and you
Now that we're out here, open your heart To the universe, of which we're apart
But if you want to play Stay right back on earth Waiting for rebirth


*Days of Future Passed*

*Dawn is a feeling*






Dawn is a feeling A beautiful ceiling The smell of grass Just makes you pass Into a dream
You're here today No future fears This day will last A thousand years If you want it to

You look around you Things they astound you So breathe in deep You're not asleep Open your mind
You're here today No future fears This day will last A thousand years If you want it to

Do you understand That all over this land There's a feeling In minds far and near Things are becoming clear With a meaning 

Now that you're knowing Pleasure starts flowing It's true life flies Faster than eyes Could ever see
You're here today No future fears This day will last A thousand years If you want it to

*Another Morning*






Balloons flying Children sighing What a day to go kite flying Breeze is cool Away from school Cowboys fighting out a duel 
Time seems to stand quite still In a child's world, it always will

Fish is biting So exciting Lunchtime sounds so inviting Angler Bill He gets a thrill Sitting, watching bobbing quill 
Time seems to stand quite still In a child's world, it always will

Yesterday's dreams Are tomorrow's sighs Watch children playing They seem so wise

Mary Green Today is a queen One thousand dollies are a dream In cotton frocks and golden locks Her palace is an orange box
Time seems to stand quite still In a child's world, it always will 

*The Sunset / Twilight *






When the sun goes down And the clouds all frown Night has begun for the sunset
See it with your eyes Earth re-energized By the sun's rays every day Take a look out there Planets everywhere

When the sun goes down And the clouds all frown Night has begun for the sunset
Shadows on the ground Never make a sound Fading away in the sunset Night has now become Day for everyone

I can see it all From this great height I can feel the sun Slipping out of sight And the world still goes on Through the night

*Twilight Time*, to dream awhile In veils of deepening blue As fantasy strides over colourful skies Of form disappearing from view In twilight time, dream with me awhile

A nightingale plays a dark mellow phrase Of notes that are rich and so true An aerial display by the firefly brigade Dancing to tunes no one knew In twilight time, dream with me awhileIn twilight time, dream with me awhile 

Building castles in the air Whistling to the wind As nature bows down her head See what tomorrow brings Twilight time, dream with me awhile 

Bats take to wing, like puppets on string Prancing through cool evening air In a sightless glide, no reason to hide Away from the sun's blinding stare In twilight time, dream with me awhile In twilight time, dream with me awhile


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Δυο εκπαιδευτικά, από τους They Might Be Giants:

Why Does the Sun Shine? (The Sun is a Mass of Incandescent Gas)






The sun is mass of incandescent gas
A gigantic nuclear furnace
Where hydrogen is built into helium
At a temperature of millions of degrees

Yo-ho, it's hot
The sun is not a place where we could live
But here on earth
There'd be no life without the light it gives

We need its light
We need its heat, we need its energy
Without the sun
Without a doubt there'd be no you and me

The sun is mass of incandescent gas
A gigantic nuclear furnace
Where hydrogen is built into helium
At a temperature of millions of degrees

The sun is hot
The sun is so hot that everything on it is a gas
Copper, iron, aluminum
And the surface of the sun are all gas

The sun is large
If the sun is so large a million earths could fit inside
And yet the sun's just a middle-sized star

The sun is far away
It's about ninety three million miles away
And that's why it looks so small
But even when its out of sight
It shines both night and day

The sun gives light, the sun gives heat
The sunlight that we see
The sunlight comes from our own sun's
Atomic energy

Scientists have found that the sun
Is a huge atom-crushing machine
The heat and light of the sun
Are caused by the nuclear reactions
Between Hydrogen, Carbon, Nitrogen and Helium

The sun is mass of incandescent gas
A gigantic nuclear furnace
Where hydrogen is built into helium
At a temperature of millions of degrees

The song is a cover of a song by Hy Zaret from Tom Glazer's 1959 album, _Space Songs_. The band re-recorded the song in a far more uptempo version for their 2009 children's album, _Here Comes Science_, on which they added the self-penned "Why Does The Sun Really Shine? (The Sun is a Miasma of Incandescent Plasma)", which corrects several factual inaccuracies in the original song.​





The sun is a miasma of incandescent plasma
The sun's not simply made out of gas, no, no, no
The sun is a quagmire, it's not made of fire
Forget what you've been told in the past

(Plasma)
Electrons are free
(Plasma)
A fourth state of matter
Not gas, not liquid, not solid

The sun is no red dwarf, I hope it never morphs
Into a supernova'd collapsed orb, orb, orb, orb
The sun is a miasma of incandescent plasma
I forget what I was told by myself-elf-elf-elf

(Plasma)
Electrons are free
(Plasma)
A fourth state of matter
Not gas, not liquid, not solid

(Plasma)
Forget that song
(Plasma)
They got it wrong
That thesis has been rendered invalid


----------



## nevergrown (May 16, 2011)

Edith PIAF...Avec Ce Soleil








AVEC CE SOLEIL

Avec ce soleil, on avait envie
De ne pas parler,
De boire de la vie
A petites goulées.
Sous le ciel superbe
Le long du talus, mâchant un brin d'herbe
Et jupe collée, elle regardait
D'un air triomphant
Ce jeune homme imberbe
Ou encore presqu'enfant
Qui la désirait.
Il aurait fallu presque rien, peut-être,
Un geste de lui,
Un sourire d'elle qui lui dise "viens".
Il aurait fallu presque rien, peut-être,
Qu'un oiseau s'enfuie
Avec un bruit d'ailes pour que tout soit bien...

Pour que par-dessus le toit de l'usine,
Le long des murs gris,
Pour que par-dessus la route voisine
Et ses pavés gris,
Pour que par-dessus toutes les collines,
Pour que par-dessus toutes les forêts,
Pour que monte au ciel, sans cloches et sans noces,
Un amour de gosses
Qui purifierait...
Mais c'était déjà deux enfants durcis
Qui ne croyaient plus d'avoir à se dire
Que les mots des grands...
Que la vie déjà, broyait sans merci,
Qui ne savaient plus ni rêver, ni rire
Cœur indifférent...

Et ce jour encore
Le long du talus
Le coquelicots avec les bleuets
En vain attendirent
Une main cruelle
Qui les cueillerait...


----------



## nevergrown (May 16, 2011)

Grégoire - Soleil (clip officiel)







On n'a pas le même drapeau, 
Ni la même couleur de peau,
On n'a pas le même langage,
La même culture, les mêmes images.

On n'a pas les mêmes racines, 
Les mêmes idoles qui nous fascinent,
Mais chacun de nous est vivant,
Avec la même couleur de sang.

Refrain 

Et on n'a tous le même soleil,
Et la même lune sur nos sommeils,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore vraiment attendre?

On n'a pas les mêmes coutumes,
D'autres rites, d'autres costumes,
On n'a pas les mêmes histoires,
Mais nos mélanges fait l'histoire.

On n'a pas les mêmes parents, 
Mais on est tous encore enfant,
Et tous issus d'un métissage,
Devenus fous mais nés si sages.

Refrain 

Et on n'a tous le même soleil,
Et la même lune sur nos sommeils,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore vraiment attendre?

Car on n'a tous la même planète, 
Qui nous supplie d'être moins bêtes,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore, vraiment attendre?

Une main avec nos différences,
Et le pouvoir d'en faire une chance.

Car on n'a tous le même soleil,
Et la même lune sur nos sommeils,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore vraiment attendre?

Car on n'a tous la même planète, 
Qui nous supplie d'être moins bêtes,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore, vraiment attendre?

Car on n'a tous le même soleil,
Et la même lune sur nos sommeils,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore vraiment attendre?

Car on n'a tous le même soleil,
Et on n'a tous une main à tendre,
Peut-on encore seulement attendre?


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2011)

As cores do sol, Madredeus


----------



## nevergrown (May 16, 2011)

Funda Arar -Bu Sabah Güneş Doğmuyor 







Bir mektupla başladı sevdamız
Kaç fasıl sürdü de bitti
Rüzgarına bırakıp yandığımız
Satırlar uçup da gitti

Ne sözlerin tadi kaldı
Ne şarkılar seni andı
Bin teselli kar etmez
Aşk yolcusu yanlız kaldı


Bu sabah güneş doğmuyor
Gün geceden kurtulmuyor
Aşkın esir almış bu gönlümü
Dudaklarımdan o şarkı hiç düşmüyor

Kimse bana üzülmüyor
Sabret o gelir demiyor
Aşkın esir almış bu gönlümü
Dudaklarımdan o şarkı hiç düşmüyor


BESTE :FEBYO TAŞEL
SÖZ :SARO SECİKYAN


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
Sun comes up, it's Tuesday morning - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

Anansi - Il sole dentro 






Sei il sole dentro me che mi fa splendere
quando luce non c’è
il nostro amore è fuoco inestinguibile
mondo freddo buio freddo fragile
inesauribile la mia voglia di te
di tutto quel che sei la spinta incontrollabile
che mi fa superare le più cupe nuvole

sei il sole dentro me che mi fa splendere
quando luce non c’è il nostro amore fuoco inestinguibile
mondo freddo buio freddo fragile
inesauribile la mia voglia di te
di tutto quel che sei la spinta incontrollabile
che mi fa superare le più cupe nuvole

ogni tua parola
porta dentro una canzone
vera melodia piena d’armonia
nettare di un fiore rende dolce il tuo sapore
scienza o per magia qualunque cosa sia


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

Au P'tit Bonheur J' Veux Du Soleil 







Je suis resté qu'un enfant
Qu'aurait grandi trop vite
Dans un monde en super plastique
Moi j'veux retrouver... Maman !
Qu'elle me raconte des histoires
De Jane et de Tarzan
De princesses et de cerfs-volants
J'veux du soleil dans ma mémoire.

[Refrain] :
J'veux du soleil x4

2 - J'veux traverser des océans
Et devenir Monte-Christo
Au clair de lune
M'échapper de la citadelle
J'veux devenir roi des marécages
Me sortir de ma cage
Un Père Noël pour Cendrillon
Sans escarpin...

3 - J'veux faire danser Maman
Au son clair des grillons
J'veux retrouver mon sourire d'enfant
Perdu dans le tourbillon
Dans le tourbillon de la vie
Qui fait que l'on oublie
Que l'on est resté des mômes
Bien au fond de nos abris.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
Look into the Sun - Jethro Tull






Took a sad song of one sweet evening
I smiled and quickly turned away.
It's not easy singing sad songs
But still the easiest way I have to say.
So when you look into the sun
And see the things we haven't done --
Oh was it better then to run
Than to spend the summer crying.
Now summer cannot come anyway.

I had waited for time to change her.
The only change that came was over me.
She pretended not to want love --
I hope she was only fooling me.
So when you look into the sun
Look for the pleasures nearly won.
Or was it better then to run
Than to spend the summer singing.
And summer could have come in a day.

So if you hear my sad song singing
Remember who and what you nearly had.
It's not easy singing sad songs
When you can sing the song to make me glad.
So when you look into the sun
And see the words you could have sung:
It's not too late, only begun,
We can still make summer.
Yes, summer always comes anyway.

So when you look into the sun
And see the words you could have sung:
It's not too late, only begun.
Look into the sun.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Waiting for the Sun - The Doors





 
At first flash of Eden, we race down to the sea
Standing there on Freedom's Shore
Waiting for the Sun

Can you feel it now that spring has come
And it's time to live in the scattered sun
Waiting for the Sun 
Waiting.... Waiting.... Waiting.... Waiting.... 
Waiting for you to - come along
Waiting for you to - hear my song
Waiting for you to - come along
Waiting for you to - tell me what went wrong
This is the strangest life I've ever known

Can you feel it now that spring has come
And it's time to live in the scattered sun
Waiting for the Sun


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Le Soleil et La Lune - Charles Trenet


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2011)

...
Closer to the Sun - Slightly Stoopid






If I think she beautiful, well that's for sure 
Give a little loving, but I still gonna need some more, rob it 
Stealing from the rich and then give it to the poor 
Telling everybody it don't matter anymore, she said 
All I really needed was a friend like you 
Help me through and together we can change, but 
If I was to stay it wasn't for too long 
People sing the same song everywhere I'm going 
Closer to the sun and far from the moon 
People screaming out they gonna see me real soon, they say oooo


----------



## nevergrown (May 19, 2011)

Sous Le Soleil De Bodega Les Negresses Vertes






Aie, bodege, bodega
Chante nos joies et nos folies
Aie, bodege, bodega
Tu es l’étoile de nos nuits

Si tu as la cucaracha
Sacrées bestioles, cancrelas
Fais un pactole, ligotes-la
Au gré du vent, du haut du mât
C’est un raz-de-marée que voilà
N’hésitons pas hissons-la

Elle se noiera, quel débarras
Car un vent de fête nous fait savoir
Qu’une tempête va déferler
Sur la mer boire de Bodega
Tonnerre de Dieu c’est Dyonisos
Bénis ma chair, bénis mes os
Tonnerre de Dieu, toi Dyonisos
Bénis ma chair, bénis mes os

Aie bodege, bodega
Chante nos joies et nos folies
Aie, bodege, bodega
Tu es l’étoile de nos nuits
Aie, bodege, bodega
Brûle mon coeur et mes soucis
Il sera toujours midi
Sous le soleil de bodega

Fou de bagou le plus beau des gars
Est à genoux au pastaga
J’entends hurler le mellino
Sans picador ni corrida
Lorsque tangua la sangria
Succomba le capitaine Tracas

Aie, bodege, bodega
Chante nos joies et nos folies
Aie, bodege, bodega
Tu es l’étoile de nos nuits
Aie, bodeg’s, bodega
Brûle mon coeur et mes soucis
Il sera toujours midi
Sous le soleil de bodega

A la bodega


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

...
Καλημέρα.

Always the Sun - The Stranglers






How many times have you woken up and prayed for the rain? 
How many times have you seen the papers apportion the blame? 
Who gets to say, who gets the work and gets to play? 
I was always told at school, everybody should get the same 

How many times have you been told, if you don't ask you don't get? 
How many liars have taken your money, your mother said you shouldn't bet? 
Who has the fun, is it always the man with the gun? 
Someone must have told him, if you work too hard you can sweat 

There's always the sun 
There's always the sun 
Always, always, always the sun 

How many times have the weathermen told you stories that made you laugh? 
Y'know it's not unlike the politician and the leaders when they do things by half 
Who gets the job, of pushing the knob 
That sort of responsibility you draw straws for, if you're mad enough 

There's always the sun 
There's always the sun 
Always, always, always the sun


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 22, 2011)

Καλημέρα κι από εδώ! :)


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

The Sun Always Shines on TV


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Και μια που ο nevergrown είναι κολλημένος με τα γαλλικά...


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2011)

...
Serenade - Steve Miller Band






Did you see the lights
As they fell all around you
Did you hear the music
A serenade from the stars

Wake up, wake up
Wake up and look around you
We're lost in space
And the time is our own

Did you feel the wind
As it blew all around you
Did you feel the love
That was in the air

Wake up, wake up
Wake up and look around you
We're lost in space
And the time is our own

The sun comes up
And it shines all around you
You're lost in space
And the earth is your own


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2011)

...
'O Sole mio - Luciano Pavarotti (Lincoln Center, 1989)






Che bella cosa e' na jurnata 'e sole
n'aria serena doppo na tempesta!
Pe' ll'aria fresca pare già na festa
Che bella cosa e' na jurnata 'e sole
Ma n'atu sole,
cchiù bello, oje ne'
'O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 'o sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
sta 'nfronte a te!
Quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne,
me vene quase 'na malincunia;
sotto 'a fenesta toia restarria
quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne.
Ma n'atu sole,
cchiù bello, oje ne'
'O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 'o sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
sta 'nfronte a te!

_'O sole mio_ is the Neapolitan equivalent of standard Italian _Il sole mio_ and translates literally as "my sun" (not "Oh, my sun").


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

...
Sunshine - Peter Hammil






Oh, suddenly things begin to come clear in my mind
as I look into the land laid bare by your eyes;
E-S/M attractions are working behind my thought,
I can't help my feelings, the way that my emotions are over-wrought

Good morning, sunshine!
You're all around my head,
Good morning, sunshine!
I'm ready to be led
Good morning, sunshine!
You know how sad it makes me to see you unhappy
so smile, spread sunshine all around

How sweet it would be to be chained by your side;
how sweet if you would strip my worried mind
Your blonde-brown hair hangs down on you,
how I wish that it hung on me,
there's something in your allure, that makes me know I'll never again be free

I'd like to run on the clouds of my liberty,
but for you I'd get hooked and float six inches mud-free
The sight of your smile just makes me want to jump and clap;
the fact that you may be owed to someone else can't entirely tight your trap


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
Waterloo Sunset - Kinks






Dirty old river, must you keep rolling
Flowing into the night
People so busy, makes me feel dizzy
Taxi light shines so bright
But I don't need no friends
As long as I gaze on Waterloo sunset
I am in paradise

Every day I look at the world from my window
Chilly, chilly is the evening time
Waterloo sunset's fine

Terry meets Julie at Waterloo Station
Every Friday night
But I am so lazy, don't want to wander
I stay at home at night
But I don't feel afraid
As long as I gaze on Waterloo sunset
I am in paradise

Every day I look at the world from my window
Chilly, chilly is the evening time
Waterloo sunset's fine

Millions of people swarming like flies 'round Waterloo underground
But Terry and Julie cross over the river
Where they feel safe and sound
And they don't need no friends
As long as they gaze on Waterloo sunset
They are in paradise

Waterloo sunset's fine


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Lazy Old Sun - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Love Me Till the Sun Shines - The Kinks


----------



## dolphink (Apr 16, 2012)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun





Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2014)

...
That Noonday Sun - Noonday Underground


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

...
That Lucky Old Sun - LaVern Baker & the Gliders






Up in the mornin', out on the job
Work like the devil for my pay
But that lucky old sun has nothin' to do
But roll around heaven all day

Fuss with my woman, toil for my kids
Sweat till I'm wrinkled and gray
While that lucky old sun has nothin' to do
But roll around heaven all day


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2015)

...
Morning sun - Al Barry & The Cimarons


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

...
Blister in the sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

...
Blister in the sun - Nouvelle Vague


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

...
Κοιμάται ο ήλιος στα βουνά - Νίκη Ξυλούρη






Kοιμάται ο ήλιος στα βουνά κι η πέρδικα στα βράχια 
και μένα το λουλούδι μου στα άσπρα μαξελάρια 

Στη μέση βάνω τον αητό, στην άκρη το αηδόνι 
να κελαηδεί να το ξυπνά όντε θα ξημερώνει

Δεν είναι αυγή να σηκωθώ


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

...
Summer Light - The Cave Singers


----------

